# White bunny became spotty bunny!(share kit stories)



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

I had a really cool surprise with one of my buns. A baby that looked like a complete rew as a new born actually developed little orange spots  I just noticed them this morning. I will add pics when she develops a little better. 

Anyway, I was just wondering if you've ever had a kit completely surprise you like in some way? Please share cool  kits stories!!!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 27, 2013)

It used to happen to me all the time with my gold English Spots!  One that I thought was a Charlie would develop spots over night.  

I had a 8 month old Lionhead that was supposed to be a REW develop broken Himi markings the winter I had her.  I was shocked when I went outside and saw grey on her ears.  The breeder I got her from was shocked too.  

Can't wait to see pictures of your babies!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Feb 28, 2013)

Haha, I always heard that colder weather had an effect on the himi gene, I just eat up surprises like that. I think that is why I love rabbits so much, you just never know


----------

